# Budgie droppings



## NaomiAndTheBudgies (8 mo ago)

Hi! I really need your advice regarding my budgie's droppings. I got her in april and since then she always had her droppings kind of abnormal. Here is a picture:









I called some vets and they told me it's because of the change of alimentation and environment so I waited and nothing changed. I want to mention that I didn't know back then that budgies need to eat pallets, not seeds on a daily basis. I also gave her an anti parasite treatment.
I did my research online and I got very confused. So I tried to give her some boiled rice and some mint tea, but she didn't want to eat or drink her, so I put seeds back in her cage. Then I called some more vets, but in my area there are no avian vets so nobody gave me a clear answer. I went to a vet and he gave me an antibiotic to give her for 5 days. So here is how her droppings looked before the treatment:









And here is how her droppings started to look after 5 days of treatment:









I was really happy and I thought that everything was going to be fine, but now here is how her droppings look:






















I want to know if they are normal now or not because I don't know what to do anymore and I really need an advice. I want to mention that I give her seeds combined with pallets now as I'm trying to make a transition between them. And I also need to mention that she has a partner that is healthy (I also think that they are in their shedding period) and that she was happy, eating and singing, flying all of this time, so the only thing that concerns me are her droppings.
Please help me, I appreciate any advice.
PS: English is not my first language so I tried to explain it as good as I could.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What is it about the recent droppings that has you concerned, they do not look bad. Droppings can be effected by what the bird eats and how much liquid they consume. What is the size of the cage it looks very small. Cage sizes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please answer Cody's questions.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

FaeryBee and Cody have given you some great advice and resources. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read though the forums' many budgie articles and stickies, many of which are provided above, to ensure you're up to date on the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around and looking forward to seeing you around. 

Cheers 👋


----------



## NaomiAndTheBudgies (8 mo ago)

Cody said:


> What is it about the recent droppings that has you concerned, they do not look bad. Droppings can be effected by what the bird eats and how much liquid they consume. What is the size of the cage it looks very small. Cage sizes.


Hi, thank you for your answer. The watery part that surrounds the dropping concerns me. I don't know if it's normal. The small cage was only for quarantine. I have a bigger cage for them. They eat just high quality seeds combined with pellets at the moment as I'm trying to make a transition between seeds and pellets. They drink water. I also want to give them veggies and fruits, but I don't know if it's safe to buy them from the market as they are treated with a lot of chemicals.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are ways to remove pesticides from produce:
Remove pesticides from produce

Make sure you do not completely eliminate seeds (or sprouted seeds) from your budgies' diet.
A Healthy Diet for your Budgie
Quality Seed Mix
CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses
Safe Foods for Budgies
The Truth about GRIT*


----------

